# No Commercial Skip on FX and others in packaged streaming



## phrelin

The elephant-in-the-room in cable-like streaming packages with cloud DVR capabilities like PSVue, Sling TV, YouTube TV, etc., is that you cannot FF/Skip through commercials on a number of key cable channels. There are variations that confuse, but for example the Fox-owned channels like FX clearly are not allowing commercial-skipping.

So far I have been unable to find a tech news or cordcutting blog source which honestly reports this fact and provides lists noting the commercial mandatory channels. All over the web there are comparisons between the services that imply the cloud DVR's are the same as cable/satellite services with DVR's.

For those of us who went through the fights (including court cases) for the right to record and skip, even if we did so vicariously as observers, the reality of streaming packages makes so-called "cord-cutting" a less-than-optimum method of TV service.

This does not apply to actual commercial-free streaming sources with network shows like Hulu and CBS All Access or other sources for prior seasons of shows on Netflix. The fact is CBS All Access offers ad-free streaming for all CBS shows including originals. Hulu offers ad-free streaming for almost all ABC, Fox, and NBC broadcast network shows, plus Hulu originals and a few cable channel shows.

There are other options than cable-like streaming packages with cloud DVR capabilities like PSVue, Sling TV, YouTube TV, etc. if you don't watch that many regular cable channel shows. For example, in the case of Amazon Prime Video which has no commercials, Seasons 1-4 of the FX show "The Americans" are available for viewing. The currently airing Season 5 is also available for $2.99 an episode or $34.99 ($1.99 an episode if you're ok with the so-called SD feed). On the other hand any episode/season of the FX show "Fargo" must be purchased. But remember that the cheapest cable-like streaming packages with cloud DVR capabilities like PSVue, Sling TV, YouTube TV, etc. requires a monthly fee equal to at least 10 episodes of shows purchased through Amazon!


----------



## Cholly

I haven't tried streaming FX, but just tried a totally unscientific test that reveals nothing. I watched part of Two and a Half Men on FX via TiVo, starting before a commercial break and ending a while after the break. I then backspaced to a point before the commercial break and fast forwarded through the break back to the program. Of course, there was no problem. Don't know how things would work if I tried streaming a show, but I'm certain that if I recorded something from FX on my TiVo, there would be no problem with fast forwarding through a commercial. As to a commercial skip feature, such as on the new TiVo Bolt, I don't know how it would work. :sunglasses:


----------



## mjwagner

I use PSVue and I have never not been able to FF thru commercials on any of the shows that I DVR. One of the shows we are currently DVR'ing is Fargo on FX. We have had no problems at all FF'ing thru commercials watching the DVR'ed episodes of Fargo.


----------



## ozonedan

I too have had no problem FF through commercials on PSVUE. I watch The Americans and Fargo with no problem. Are you sure these are DVR'd and not On Demand versions?


----------



## Wilf

All these FF and skipping shenanigans would ruin the watching experience for me. I just stick to what is commercial free and am a very happy camper.


----------



## phrelin

Wilf said:


> All these FF and skipping shenanigans would ruin the watching experience for me. I just stick to what is commercial free and am a very happy camper.


This is true. After a meaningful period of streaming most of our viewing content without commercials, along with a small amount of DVR'd regular cable content on our Dish system using the skip button, my wife said it's much better to watch without commercial interruptions because your focus isn't interrupted.

We can tolerate a commercial before and one after which apparently Hulu had to do for "Grey's Anatomy" and which, weirdly enough, PBS does. But once you've experienced no-interruption-TV, it's hard to tolerate the commercials.


----------



## userfromatl

I am considering a move to a streaming service when my cable contract expires. I have read different accounts of the ad skipping capabilities of a streaming DVR. Some articles indicate that almost none of the shows can be ad skipped. Other articles state that some can be ad skipped. It supposedly has to do with licensing agreements with the broadcasters. My question is, why would they have a different agreement for streaming than they would for cable/sat? My main interest in ad skipping is for sports viewing. Watching a sporting event without ad and halftime skipping is unbearable, not to mention a huge waste of time. Does anyone know if ad skipping works on live sports channels such as ESPN?


----------

